#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  smartolt funciona na fiberome?

## handebool

queria saber se smartolt funciona na fiberhome

----------


## patriciomartins

Somente em Huawei e ZTE

----------


## Bruno

> Somente em Huawei e ZTE


mentira 
ja usei na fiberhome

----------


## patriciomartins

Rapaz como que você fez isso?

----------


## patriciomartins

Porque no menu de configurações só é exibido essas seguintes OLTs.

E em conversa com o Andrian Radut um dos responsáveis pelo sistema ele me reportou "que ainda não é possível".

----------


## handebool

[QUOTE=patriciomartins;841608]Porque no menu de configurações só é exibido essas seguintes OLTs.

E em conversa com o Andrian Radut um dos responsáveis pelo sistema ele me reportou "que ainda não é possível".

obrigado, valeu msm. vou usar anm msm

----------


## patriciomartins

Mais fica de olho que em breve vai ter suporte a Fiberhome também, mais no momento ainda não é possível.

----------

